# Cleaning up engine



## GT Paddy (Jul 10, 2012)

My Alfa has nice engine, no plastic covers! In the future I will get it powder coated, but in the meantime I would like to tidy it up a bit. What should I use on it and how? Many thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## GT Paddy (Jul 10, 2012)

You did a great job there. Mine has no plastic though it is all aluminium. Should I treat that differently?


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

do not use water by hose or pressure washer.Cover the sensitive parts with plastic bag or any other covers.Use damp microfiber cloths and some degreaser with much attention.Just be careful.Also have a bucket with hot water to clean the dirt from the mf and it also help you remove a lot of grime


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm still yet to even bother doing under the bonnet of my car. The thought of splashing water everywhere scares me


----------



## GT Paddy (Jul 10, 2012)

Can you imagine how scared I am of mixing water and Alfa electrics! I will get some degreaser and give it a go.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use my steam cleaner and some MF , envy brushes , APC, dressing, split the engine into quarters cover the ECU, fuse box etc


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Last weekend I lifted the bonnet of my car. I sprayed a weak mix of Surfex HD everywhere and then turned the hose pipe on it. After that I got a weak mixture of car shampoo in a spray bottle and sprayed that on the internal paintwork and disturbed the dirt with a brush. I then sprayed more water from the hose pipe. I wiped down what I could see and soaked up puddles with a sponge.

After drying what I could I put oil on the bonnet catch and safety latch.

I closed the bonnet and left the car until the morning when it started straight away as normal.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

GT Paddy said:


> You did a great job there. Mine has no plastic though it is all aluminium. Should I treat that differently?


Use a metal polish, Kleers Metal Polish is good :thumb:


----------



## GT Paddy (Jul 10, 2012)

I do have some Autosol, will that do?


----------



## Muskie (May 16, 2011)

GT Paddy said:


> I do have some Autosol, will that do?


That aluminium is a swine. The only thing to do is get it powder coated for the best finish. In the meantime, coil cover off, prep it and spray it? or just a scotch brite pad and wd40? Some elbow grease and autosol for the inlet pipes. The plenum is the hardest to do as it needs to come off for a good job. A dremel with the right attachment will clean up the plenum a little. The polishes tend not to touch it and go blotchy. Fuel rails have probably lost all their bronze/gold finish.

Wipe all the rest down as suggested above and some aerospace 303.

This is the best DIY job I've seen (not mine unfortunately) - all prepped and sprayed, not powder coated:

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o45/batwad/V6 Makeover/21.jpg


----------

